# tyre pressure help please



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

Hi can anyone help, i have asked this question in another category but no response
We have a bessacarr E725 and we are not sure of the tyre pressure, there is a label on the door that recommends 5.5 bar / 78psi for all tyres, but i think this lable was stuck before an alco chassis was fitted and upgraded to 4000kg 
can anyone help? the manual is not very clear either. 
Thanks Martin


----------



## 103297 (Mar 7, 2007)

HI just read your thread we have bessacar 695 and are having the same problem with tyre pressures on the door it says 5.5 did you ever find out the answer this seems a bit high no info anywhere in the booklets etc would like any help


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I would advise a visit to a weighbridge to find out your axle weights....

...then download the following motorhome tyre safety document, there is a handy axle weight/tyre pressure table at the back....

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

pete


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, my last M/H was a bessie 725, the pressures recomended by michelin
for my wieght with 215 75 16c tyres was front 55psi rear 65psi
cheers.


----------



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

Hi Northender, took just 30months to get any response from my original question!! i imagine most on here are not really sure themselves? turns out the plate is about right when fully loaded. the tyres on my e725 are camper type i run both front and rear at 70psi which when i have asked other bessy owners seems about right 
all the best martinc


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

northender said:


> HI just read your thread we have bessacar 695 and are having the same problem with tyre pressures on the door it says 5.5 did you ever find out the answer this seems a bit high no info anywhere in the booklets etc would like any help


Not sure if your 695 is the current one or, like mine, the late 90s vintage on an Alko chassis. If the latter, then the tyre pressures should be 59psi front and 65psi rear. If it's the current model, then please feel free to completely ignore me!


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Hi martinc

Sorry you feel we a are a little tardy in replying. I'm fairly sure you'll find that we are actually a very help lot, and that indeed, most of us have a pretty good idea about tyre pressures. There have been many posts about this issue, and a quick search on tyre pressures will bring up a wealth of information.

In essence follow Peejay's advice, and you won't go far wrong.
You will also find, that if you get your vehicle weighed, as he suggests, then contact your tyre manufacturer, they will give you specific recommendations for your vehicle


----------

